# Fiocchi Varmint Ammo for defence



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I know this isn't really a handgun topic, but I recently purchased a few hundred rounds of Fiocchi .223 ammo loaded with Hornady 40 grain red tipped V-Max bullets to 3600 fps. I wanted something which might be an explosive stopper on a home invader yet probably not go through much else. In other words, not over penetrate. I went to the range last weekend and tried it with my CQB AR-15 on watermelons, a pumpkin, soda cans and two liter pop bottles. Talking about having fun. They literally exploded most all my fun targets. There were bits and pieces of bullet embedded in the pumpkin. Most impressive. Not much penetration and probably useless against body armor, but I wouldn't want to be on the receiving end of it. It's probably happened but I've not heard of a home invader wearing body armor unless it was a Swat Team member and that's a different story altogether.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The antidote to body armor is well-practiced head shots.

I recommend it to you.


BTW: It's nice to see you back with us!


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The antidote to body armor is well-practiced head shots.
> 
> I recommend it to you.
> 
> BTW: It's nice to see you back with us!


Thanks Steve. Yeah, have been under the weather then my ex-wife died. I know she's the ex but it still got to me.

As far as head shots, I do practice them quite a bit, but in a very high stress situation, I'm not sure I'd be able to shoot anything other than center mass. Maybe with more practice. I practice almost weekly with my CQB rifle, my EDC and my home handguns. Maybe with more time. In practice, I can do double taps plus one at seven yards and sometimes at 15 yards, but who knows what would happen when my arms become flippers and some control is lost when I'm being shot at.

The few times I've been in very stressful and dangerous situations, I've been good to go in the past. Things just slow down and I become cold, but no loss of dexterity. It's been awhile though and nobody was shooting at me while requiring I kill them so I'm just not sure. Keep practicing and training.


----------

